# Winter is back! *SIGH*



## maciroch (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, so I pulled the cab & snowblower off two weeks ago and we've had severe melting going on since then. Lots of turf showing now & I'm getting anxious to work the yard. Turns out I had to throw the blower back this afternoon 'cuz they're calling for 6-12" of snow overnight into tomorrow!









Thank goodness my new Simp blower attachment is as easy as they said to install/remove. Took 15 minutes to get it off, but 45 to get it back on due to having to pull it out of storage (plus I had to route the belt three times to get it right!). Beats the time it took on the old one. Love this thing! 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep also hook snow plow and rear scraper blade back on this evening for this nasty mess about to arrive..now if April showers brings May flowers what will 12-14 inches of snow bring.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea winter is hanging on here (NW AR) too. We had snow fluries today and a high of 39. Tomaro we should get into the mid 60s. I really ready for Spring


----------



## maciroch (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> ..now if April showers brings May flowers what will 12-14 inches of snow bring.


Almost afraid to think about it!


----------

